# We need a photo challenge!



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Bug season is here with a vengence so our walks are short and quick but I grabbed my camera yesterday because it was such a lovely day. 

Anyone up for a photo challenge with me? What about a theme like counting or numbers or alphabet letters? Any other ideas?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Definitely up for a photo challenge 

We don't see enough Rufus :love-eyes: he looks resigned to his posing in the second photo and I love the way he blends in with the first


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Great, I had the idea so you pick the theme!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Water! Tried Pippin in a paddling pool. She hates it! Any ideas to encourage her to love water?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Water then as Pete suggests? - but means they need to join in too 

They key yo things like that is not rush it, paddling pools are scary as they have sides so pups are trapped and even big water confident Chance was very unsure when we went to a village fete and there was a game for dogs to get a ball out of a paddling pool - took her ages to work out how to jump in and get a ball 

Other water confident dogs (or kids) to play with are best who are in and out and let pup follow - mine have always started in small streams which are gently shelved and they can just dip toes in to start


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

I think we progress with the paddling pool!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus is as water loving as you can get, sometimes too much so! Warm water first, very shallow and lots of treats and positive associations. Then deeper and colder and a life jacket plus *you* for their first real swim. To get a happy dock diver you need kids or other dogs to model it for them, never with any stress, just fun. Keep the life jacket on until they are 100% comfortable.










Ok water it is then for the challenge. I'll try for some different ones.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Progress indeed with tiny Pippin 

I had forgotten quite how stunning your dock diving shots are Fairlie


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

Puppies in water are the best!! Great photos! Rufus looks so great in that jump - very cool. The little paddle pools are such a great idea. Can't wait to get one!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

petentialpete said:


> I think we progress with the paddling pool!


Give it time Pete, the Popster seemed waterphobic at first. now, she's not happy dry.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I loved pic one of Rufus - I thought the photo challenge was going to be camouflage!? 
But I like the water theme .....
Lively pics


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie just goes straight in head under looking for stones.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley doesn't like going out of his depth but he does enjoy a paddle and is a great one for stone bobbing...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant pictures I love them all, particularly dirty Rufus, dock diving Rufus - stunning picture  Boycie head in the sea and old man salty Dudley.
I have some historic pictures of sea dogs:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

But this evening it was too late to go down to the sea so we had fun with a bucket of water 
Inzi and Kiki were very delicate in their approach - not so DOT


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have to include this one


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fabulous bobbing happening there! 

I haven't had a chance yet because I spent the afternoon cooking dog food. So no photos but a freezer full of transition recipes, beef with egg noodles, cod with rice, and chicken with rice. He had chicken with rice for dinner and was very pleased with my efforts.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy loves water.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Donna I love all of those, my favourite is the second one because it captures his motion, tells a story and shows his character. "Who needs a boring dry boardwalk when they could be mucking about off road in a stream?"


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the one of Ozzy swim paddling - the water is so clear - and the piece of technology n the corner catching his enjoyment


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love seeing poos swimming.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Have to include this one


Haha I wonder if she opens her eyes under water??
Ralph would rather throw, chase & roll a bucket


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph loves to fetch a ball and have a real swim,
He would be in the water all day long if he could.
He once sat in a shallow part of the river, shivering & refused to come out!!
(Ralph is been photo bombed by a ducks bum!!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby likes to go in - but to stay firmly on her feet and make her own entertainment at the waters edge .... Chasing after her own splashes


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Finally got a picture to go with the water theme (I had to wait a few days for it to stop raining and for the sun to come out.) but she's to much of a princess to get very wet.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Loving the artistic merits of that second one Barb. The repeating circles of the hose, watering can head and its flower and then shadow draw the eye in a nice path and then down to the splash of wet. Only discordant element is Maggie's square tag. My prof photographer friend would give you an A+.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Loving the artistic merits of that second one Barb. The repeating circles of the hose, watering can head and its flower and then shadow draw the eye in a nice path and then down to the splash of wet. Only discordant element is Maggie's square tag. My prof photographer friend would give you an A+.


Thanks Fairlie. Blame the city of Ottawa for the square.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Blame the city of Ottawa for the square.


Typical Ottawa!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My pair have had a brief try at water this evening


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks like a fabulous spot?
Can't beat a cool down with a dip


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is a lovely spot. It is a river so water is always fresh although depth varies hugely depending on how much rain we have had. The bottom shelves really gently and Chance is expert at working out how far she can go without going out of her depth  - hopefully eventually she will swim!!

Molly can swim quite well if there is a duck to chase


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - it looks like Ralph heaven.... Ducks would be a bonus! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Splendid photos. There is so much to love about them, the reflections, the framing and especially the happy wet dogs.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We went for a nice walk today - typical british summer 



















I can't believe how quickly the hair round her eyes grows as she needs it trimming yet again!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Couple more water pics. She really doesn't like to get too wet but likes the water as it comes out of the hose.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

The Popster is definitely discovering her water wings, not yet confident enough to dock dive along with Master Rufus though


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

But not scared of sticking her head right in


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


>


One of my favourite children's TV characters was Hartley Hare from Pipkins, does anyone remember him? This is a rubbish picture but the Rufmeister definitely has a touch of my favourite hare about him!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the hippoPoppymous pictures 
Rufus/HartleyHare


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly isn't a big fan of water but last month she went to Ottawa and Niagara falls and posed by the Rideau Canal and the Falls


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeahhhh! The Molly molster!! Xx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> One of my favourite children's TV characters was Hartley Hare from Pipkins, does anyone remember him? This is a rubbish picture but the Rufmeister definitely has a touch of my favourite hare about him!


I do, and every time i mention him to anyone they think I'm bonkers as they've never heard of him. Many hours spent watching it with my son ! well that's what I tell everyone


----------



## Jemambo (Apr 2, 2015)

I know I'm late to the party, but I had to post this picture of Ripley taking her first dip in Loch Lomond on Sunday. Her hair is so long, she looks hilarious! She had her first full groom on Monday so is no longer quit so hairy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She looks like some kind of deep sea creature who ran into a patch of seaweed. Beautiful though!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jemambo said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but I had to post this picture of Ripley taking her first dip in Loch Lomond on Sunday. Her hair is so long, she looks hilarious! She had her first full groom on Monday so is no longer quit so hairy


Love Ripley emerging from the depths .... someone needs to point out to her that she has forgotten her ball  - or is she saying 'It is flippin' cold in there, you want it you get it!'
(can we see post groom Ripley pictures please?)


----------



## Jemambo (Apr 2, 2015)

She looks so scraggy wet, she is just adorable! The pre and post groom pic are on my iPad, I'll get them up later. It was a bit too neat and tidy for my liking, but now she's been wet again and lost the blow dried frizz I like it much better... She's not my wee fluffy baby anymore though... ?? Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

After a busy hot day at work I deserved some fun on the beach - the dogs were more than happy to come too 
My water babies:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Complete and total awesomeness Marzi! The first and last are my faves, both stupendous.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic as ever Marzi  I think I love the Merdotmaid the best  

I am a bit disappointed  have been off work this week and was looking forward to a nice week out and about with the dogs - but dropped the car into the garage on Monday and did not get it back until Wednesday afternoon (with a suitably huge bill of course) we went for a run yesterday but Molly ended up on three legs at one point and she was sick overnight so although she seems fine it does not seem worth the huge trip for a beach walk I was looking forward to 

We are meeting Poppy for a walk this afternoon though - just nothing like I had planned to do this week.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you. I need to put my car in for a big service and I'm dreading the 'to do' list 
Hope Molly is ok. Poor Inzi was a bit stiff last night - she loves the sea so much - but insists on doing everything at 100 miles an hour.... she needs to go gently like Kiki.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wonderful photos, I now have the Hawaii 50 theme running in my head on loop  My fave is surfing Dot.
2nd, sorry to hear about Molly and the car, hopefully you've all at least enjoyed some 'together' time this week.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear loves to swim. He goes in to fetch his ball. Yesterday I went in for a swim and he followed! 

I'm not sure if the last 3 photos will show up tiny, as they are just screenshots from a video I took of him swimming. Is there a way to upload videos?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures of Bear 
Lots of people do post videos, I'm afraid I have never managed it  a techie will be along soon to help you.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww lovely Bear 

We managed a bit of water play today - Chance is still not quite brave enough to swim 

Looks promising 










... then stops to stretch to reach the stick without going out of her depth 










Molly meanwhile was playing with leaves floating at the edge


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is no good 2nd you'll have to get in there yourself and show Chance how it is done


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

2ndhandgal - Bear does the same thing - wading just up to his chest. But if I bring him in with me so he is all the way in, then he will keep going in and out fetching his ball until we leave. It's like he forgets how much he loves the water...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I did put on my shorts and went in last year - and got bitten to death by every mosquito in the neighbourhood - and Chance thought as I was in deeper I could get the sticks she could not reach so it was not a stunning success


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, I was going for a quiet, contemplative water photo of Rufus......




























I must have rocks in my head to keep hoping that my boy will ever be a quiet, contemplative, flower kind of guy.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Haha. In the second photo he is posing quite nicely though!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He's not posing, he's coiled like a spring ready to explode barking at us to throw his stick.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

bearthecockapoo said:


> Is there a way to upload videos?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not sure about directly in to the site, but you can upload to you and post the link instead.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Upload to YOU TUBE


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Todays sploshing - only the stream and been dry so not very deep


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love the first one with Chance heading into the shadows and Molly looking like, "you go check it out, i'll wait here".


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> I love the first one with Chance heading into the shadows and Molly looking like, "you go check it out, i'll wait here".


 Molly is far less charitable than that - she is actually saying "don't splash me idiot dog"


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph & ruby eyeing up the slow filling paddling pool....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a great looking pool. Big enough for one of those floating chairs with wine glass holders Tracey.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Will they go in for a swim?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ralph & ruby eyeing up the slow filling paddling pool....


Gandhi would love one of these. His paddling pool is looking more like a washing up bowl now that he's fully grown.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

bearthecockapoo said:


> Will they go in for a swim?


Try and keep them out!! 
The problem is their claws... I've already done one repair job on the inflatable pool


----------

